# Assassin's Creed sur PowerPC !?



## Djipsy5 (13 Novembre 2011)

Salut tout le monde, je suis heureux possésseur d'un PowerBook G4 1,67Ghz 2Go de Ram 15", je viens de voir la vidéo trailer de Assassin's Creed sur mac, et je ne peux plus dormir :rateau: tellement je veux ce jeu, rien qu'a y pensé j'ai le coeur qui bat fort. Trop Fort ce jeu, mais je m'aperçoit qu'il n'est dispo que sur mac Intel, alors que je n'ai qu'un PowerPC D hihi mon economie ne me permet pas encore de chercher un nouveau mac).
Je crois que nous sommes plusieurs a utilisé des Mac PowerPC et que les developpeurs doivent arrêter de nous prendre pour inaperçu. Franchement quoi! tous les nouveau jeux ne sont dispo que sur Intel, alors que je suis sur que ma configuration materiel peut faire tourner Assassin's Creed sur mon Powerbook, je suis en 10.5.8, j'ai tlécharger des jeux plus délicats sur PowerPC comme "Fable". Mais Assassin's Crees, est le seul que je veux, alors si vous êtes aussi possésseur d'un PowerPC et que vous voulez Assassin's Creed, essayons de contacter le developpeur  afin, de les convaincre de le recoder pour PowerPC. Où les contacter ? Allez faites pas les timides, ce serait cool


----------



## iota (13 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

Compatible ou pas, je doute fortement que AssasSin's Creed 2 puisse tourner sur ton Powerbook...

@+
iota


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Novembre 2011)

LOL ... Moi aussi je suis sur PC mais fait se rendre à l&#8217;évidence ...

Sans parler du Processeur, la vieille Radeon 9700 d'un Powerbook G4 serais de toute façon incapable de faire tourner Assassin's Creed, elle ne prends même pas en charge Shader Marks 3.0, indispensable à l'éxécution du jeu.
Et les développeurs ne ré-coderons JAMAIS un jeu pour PPC, à mon avis, tu n'a jamais codé, tu comprendrais, il fait un temps fou pour y arriver à coder un jeu d'une architecture X86 vers du RISC.


----------



## iota (19 Novembre 2011)

Salut,



-oldmac- a dit:


> Et les développeurs ne ré-coderons JAMAIS un jeu pour PPC, à mon avis, tu n'a jamais codé, tu comprendrais, il fait un temps fou pour y arriver à coder un jeu d'une architecture X86 vers du RISC.


Ce n'est pas vraiment un problème.
Le jeu tourne déjà sur une XBox 360 (processeur dérivé du PowerPc G5).

@+
iota


----------



## Djipsy5 (20 Novembre 2011)

Ah bahh c'est dommage, moi qui avait vraiment espoir. S'il ya bien un truc que je reproche a apple, c'est d'avoir rendu les POWERPC obsoletes aussi tôt. Moi a qui les economies n'atteingnent pas un Mac Intel. Que vais je faire? Et puis les programmateurs sont tout simplement méchants. Apple avait dit que iMovie 09 ne tourne pas sur G4 mais apres un HAck, je l'ai fait tourner sur le mien et je peux t'assurer que je fais des montages vidéo de 1Heure et quelque en HD, no probleme, il n'a jamais buggé ni planté. Quand je vois un jeu à la télé super, je me dis youpi c'est dispo sur mac, je me rend a la Fnac et je lis sur la boîte Intel. Pourtant je peux assurer que le Powerbook G4 (équipé d'un HDD 7200tr/m et 2Go Ram) fonctionnerait plus vite que certains nouveaux PC. Pourtant Sims 2 y tourne parfaitement pour moi alors qu'il fait 6Go avec un superbe graphisme. S'il essayait d'émuler Assassin's Creed sur PowerPC, il n'auraient eu qu'à réduire la qualité graphique( on s'en fous de la qualité graphique LOL). Pfffffff, mon Powerbook G4 me décoit de jour en jour vu que je ne peux profiter que des vieux Logiciels poussiéreux


----------

